# IBO Worlds video



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Pretty cool video. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice video, hate to see the season end. Look forward to the new one.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thats really cool thanks..


----------



## Jareedo (Mar 6, 2011)

Definately awesome. That song is great too anyone know the artist?


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

You better know Uncle TED when you hear him!!!! your kidding right?


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Awesome video.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice. Thanks


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

nicely done. yep another season in the books, glad to be wanting more at the end.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Cool video cant wait till next year.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

Cool video!!!!! You work hard all year practice practice practice struggle some gain some get nervous get disapointed succeed sometimes
Man isn't it FUN!!!!!!!!
Thanks for posting that!!!


----------



## sean0714 (May 2, 2011)

that was a cool video


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Very cool!!! I seen a couple "Buddies" of mine in there....Thanks for posting


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Awsome video... it great to see all the upcoming archers shooting and having fun with this great sport we all love!!!!

Oh yea uncle Ted is great


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome video, Thanks for bringing a piece of the worlds to AT.


----------



## Bowtech54 (Sep 20, 2006)

Great Job..........Music and filming was outstanding


----------



## jjw3 (Mar 20, 2006)

wont load for me?


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Great video, now I need to start practicing for next year.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt bump


----------



## speedfreek297 (Oct 29, 2009)

That was an awesome video. This video reminded me of how much fun I had there even tho I shot worse than I would have imagined. Thank you.


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

Great video, and the music was a perfect match. Can't wait until 3d season next year. Only 7 months to go.lol


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm already going thru withdraw! I can't believe 3d season is over already. Do they make a patch or gum or something to help get thru this?!! Hopefully Archery Addictions will open this winter and we'll have a local place to shoot 3d indoors.


----------



## vaguru (Jan 2, 2003)

Has anyone figured out how to copy this and burn a dvd or cd? I would really like one as I'm a prime player in the first minute and a half.


----------

